# Surchauffe d'iTunes !



## JFL27 (19 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Désolé, le thème a du déjà être abordé maintes et maintes fois. Avec tous ces gadgets iPhonesques, iPadesques et tous les Mac, iTunes ne veut pas que j'associe plus de 5 ordinateurs sur le même compte. Est-ce que quelqu'un ou quelqu'une connaîtrait le moyen de briser cette limite ?


Merci d'avance.


----------



## r e m y (19 Juin 2010)

non la limite c'est 5 ordinateurs.

Par contre cette limite ne concerne ni les iPhones ni les iPODs. J'aurais tendance à penser  que les iPAD ne sont pas comptabilisés non plus (sans certitude car je ne sais pas si Apple range les iPAD dans les gros iPOD ou dans les petits Macs)....


----------

